# A car recession post



## clifish (Mar 24, 2022)

This is the former versions of the General Lee






Now it has been reduced to the......


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 24, 2022)

Instead of Mopar would that be Nopar?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 24, 2022)

That's just funny!

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## clifish (Mar 25, 2022)

On another note.  
I was at the Ford dealership having a recall done on the exploder and wandered out front.  Saw the new Bronco.








Looked at the front window and had to laugh...look at the "Market Adjustment"  who in their right mind would pay that?


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 25, 2022)

Da Hell!?!?!?!? A $15K markup as a market adjustment! I hope they get it.

Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 25, 2022)

Sure, I'd gladly pay it...right after they give me $20,000 above what my trade in is valued at!   

Ryan


----------



## mr_whipple (Mar 25, 2022)

The Gremlin version of the General Lee is badass! Laugh if you must, but that is cool.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 25, 2022)

clifish said:


> On another note.
> I was at the Ford dealership having a recall done on the exploder and wandered out front.  Saw the new Bronco.
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly we all know some jackass will pay it. I’m waiting to even look at a new ride.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 25, 2022)

Laugh as we will at AMC, but they made some stout vehicles.  Sadly, they couldn't survive the Pacer debacle. They didn't have the resources as Ford to look past the Edsel.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 25, 2022)

AMX… nough said.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 26, 2022)

clifish said:


> Looked at the front window and had to laugh...look at the "Market Adjustment" who in their right mind would pay that?


I would've had to ask a salesman what that was all about. Sad thing is there are those who will pay that...


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 26, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> AMX… nough said.


I had a '73 Nova SS as a first car.....The AMX was a close second in choices!
Jim


----------



## clifish (Mar 26, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Sadly we all know some jackass will pay it. I’m waiting to even look at a new ride.


Me too,  going to keep driving the Explorer (134K)  till at least 2023 and hoping nothing happens to any of the other vehicles in the household


GonnaSmoke said:


> I would've had to ask a salesman what that was all about. Sad thing is there are those who will pay that...


It is all over,  even the Subaru dealership in Keen, NH where my son lives is adding $1500 market adjustments to all the Outbacks.  The extra zero on the Bronco is because it made a big splash and more people want it.   I will stick with my 05 TJ or TR6 if I want summer fun.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 26, 2022)

clifish said:


> Looked at the front window and had to laugh...look at the "Market Adjustment" who in their right mind would pay that?


INSANITY has prevailed once again.  That is absurd.  Glad we dont need a new car anytime soon.  I fear its gonna get worse before it gets better


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 26, 2022)

Love the TR6 style. I would just never fit in one.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 26, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Love the TR6 style. I would just never fit in one.


We could sit on the luggage rack and drive it! 
Jim


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 26, 2022)

I currently drive a 17 Camry. Bought it new but had to search for one without a sunroof so I could fit in it.


----------



## clifish (Mar 26, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Love the TR6 style. I would just never fit in one.





JLeonard said:


> We could sit on the luggage rack and drive it!
> Jim



I barely do fit..  3 years ago I was backing it off my lift and my feet hit both the gas and brake at the same time....the gas won!    I crashed it right into the back of my E350 work vans steel bumper!


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 26, 2022)

Hmmm gonna guess the E350 won?


----------



## clifish (Mar 26, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Hmmm gonna guess the E350 won?


Yeah but the classic car insurance payout of $6800 and a cash body shop bill of only $3200 eased the pain a bit.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 26, 2022)

Hmmm.. might need to hit the van again.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 26, 2022)

I had a TR6 back in the mid to late '80s.  That was one fun car.
Gary


----------



## clifish (Mar 26, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> I had a TR6 back in the mid to late '80s.  That was one fun car.
> Gary


In have more fun working on it than driving it.  Any place with the nice twisty roads also come with local village police forces with radar guns!


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 26, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> I had a '73 Nova SS as a first car...


I had a '69 with a bit more motor than the 396, sub frame joiners, full cage, ratchet shifter, and line lock.  That sucker lifted the front wheels with a decent launch.
Fun to go straight, but my 924 while wimpy in power was so fun on the curves.
Still regret selling the Nova



clifish said:


> In have more fun working on it than driving it.  ...


Every Brit car owner I've known says that.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 26, 2022)

Ask any British car owner if they “Got a good one”. The responses are classic.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 26, 2022)

clifish said:


> In have more fun working on it than driving it.  Any place with the nice twisty roads also come with local village police forces with radar guns!



Yeah, I used to go through the twisties heading to the west coast of Vancouver Island.
Gary


----------

